

How Google Destroyed American Democracy - grellas
http://www.cato-at-liberty.org/how-google-destroyed-american-democracy/

======
justinschuh
So, if McCain-Feingold was still in effect, and if Google were to
hypothetically campaign against Lamar Smith, and if said hypothetical
campaigning were to occur in the run-up to an election... it would be illegal?

Is this absurd mix of hypotheticals honestly supposed to be a cogent defense
of the Citizens United ruling? It sounds a lot more like a Colbert segment to
me.

~~~
kls
Not to mention hypothetically if It where illegal for corporations to petition
congress SOPA might hypothetically not be a bill. Given that it would have
been illegal for Hollywood to lobby. So Google may have never felt the need to
get involved in a situation that did not exist.

------
marssaxman
It is a really convoluted argument which fails to live up to its headline.

